# Sticky  To understand your IBS, understand the human microbiome



## acureisoutthere

Hi,

Many people come to this site to try to understand why they have IBS, whether it be IBS-D, IBS-C, or IBS-alternating.

I first learned about the microbiome around five years ago. The more I read, the more I realized that this was very important and that it was connected with my IBS-D symptoms. So, I began to learn everything I could possibly learn about it. Over time, I found more and more websites with information. I will share these websites below.

I especially like the Pubmed or NCBI website when I am doing a search for a topic I am interested in. I have two, full file drawers of articles, or research reports, on the microbiome and FMTs. There is no question that there is a connection between IBS and the microbiome.

I hope these links are helpful in your efforts to better understand your IBS.

I encourage everyone to learn why products like emulsifiers, preservatives, PPIs, NSAIDS, statins, trehalose, glyphosate, added sugars, and others, might be wise to avoid. Follow the research. Ask questions. Continue to examine your life and ask, "Is this product or additive, harmful to my microbiome ?" (and look for the research)

best wishes,

acure

in random order ;

https://news.google.com/search?q=microbiome&hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en

https://search.medscape.com/search/?q=microbiome&plr=all&page=1

https://www.sciencedirect.com/search?qs=microbiome&authors=&pub=&volume=&issue=&page=&origin=home&zone=qSearch

https://doaj.org/search?source=%7B%22query%22%3A%7B%22query_string%22%3A%7B%22query%22%3A%22microbiome%22%2C%22default_operator%22%3A%22AND%22%7D%7D%2C%22from%22%3A0%2C%22size%22%3A10%7D

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/journals/microbiome/

https://www.biomedcentral.com/search?query=microbiome

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/categories/gastrointestinal/1

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/?term=human+microbiome

https://medicalxpress.com/search/?search=microbiome

http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com/en/research-practice/research-practice-gut-microbiota/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome/

https://www.sciencedirect.com/

http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/search?q=microbiome&filterJournals=PLoSMedicine

http://www.translationalmicrobiome.org/

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/search?q=microbiome&p=1

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,50&q=the+human+microbiome

https://www.nature.com/subjects/microbiome

https://www.news-medical.net/medical/search?q=microbiome&t=all&fsb=1

https://microbiomedigest.com/

https://paper.li/f-1389386272#/!science

https://hmpdacc.org/ihmp/publications.php

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/science/studies-of-human-microbiome-yield-new-insights.html?_r=0

https://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles

https://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327

https://www.plos.org/microbiome

https://www.cbsnews.com/search/?q=microbiome

https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OC/OfficeofScientificandMedicalPrograms/NCTR/WhatWeD

Some excellent books I also recommend ;

"I Contain Multitudes" by Ed Yong.

"Missing Microbes" by Dr. Martin Blaser.

"The Microbiome Solution" by Dr. Robynne Chutkan.

"Dirt is Good" by Dr. Jack Gilbert and Dr. Rob Knight.

Some closing thoughts ;

the oral microbiome influences the gut microbiome, so it is worth asking yourself if you are doing the right thing for your oral microbiome.

please consider paying this forward, by helping others to learn about the microbiome.................. (perhaps you know of someone with cancer, or one of the many other diseases that are connected with damage to the microbiome ? )


----------



## annie7

acureisoutthere--thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## acureisoutthere

Annie7,

You are very welcome. I hope it is helpful to many people.

I just remember one more book worth reading, "10% Human" by Alanna Collen.

best wishes,

acure


----------



## annie7

oh i'm sure it will be extremely helpful. thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Penzel

I really wish I had my poop frozen prior to ibs. It ought to be compulsory just like vaccination.


----------



## actnamadgi

Good post. I'd say that not only there's a connection between IBS and microbiome but when we talk about IBS, we actually talk about a group of symptoms of a microbiome imbalance.


----------



## Penzel

I came across this course "Nutrition and Health: Human Microbiome" on edx. https://www.edx.org/course/nutrition-and-health-human-microbiome

Starts in September.


----------



## RefluxMDInc.

acureisoutthere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many people come to this site to try to understand why they have IBS, whether it be IBS-D, IBS-C, or IBS-alternating.
> 
> I first learned about the microbiome around five years ago. The more I read, the more I realized that this was very important and that it was connected with my IBS-D symptoms. So, I began to learn everything I could possibly learn about it. Over time, I found more and more websites with information. I will share these websites below.
> 
> I especially like the Pubmed or NCBI website when I am doing a search for a topic I am interested in. I have two, full file drawers of articles, or research reports, on the microbiome and FMTs. There is no question that there is a connection between IBS and the microbiome.
> 
> I hope these links are helpful in your efforts to better understand your IBS.
> 
> I encourage everyone to learn why products like emulsifiers, preservatives, PPIs, NSAIDS, statins, trehalose, glyphosate, added sugars, and others, might be wise to avoid. Follow the research. Ask questions. Continue to examine your life and ask, "Is this product or additive, harmful to my microbiome ?" (and look for the research)
> 
> best wishes,
> 
> acure
> 
> in random order ;
> 
> https://news.google.com/search?q=microbiome&hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> https://search.medscape.com/search/?q=microbiome&plr=all&page=1
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/search?qs=microbiome&authors=&pub=&volume=&issue=&page=&origin=home&zone=qSearch
> 
> https://doaj.org/search?source=%7B%22query%22%3A%7B%22query_string%22%3A%7B%22query%22%3A%22microbiome%22%2C%22default_operator%22%3A%22AND%22%7D%7D%2C%22from%22%3A0%2C%22size%22%3A10%7D
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/journals/microbiome/
> 
> https://www.biomedcentral.com/search?query=microbiome
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/categories/gastrointestinal/1
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/?term=human+microbiome
> 
> https://medicalxpress.com/search/?search=microbiome
> 
> http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com/en/research-practice/research-practice-gut-microbiota/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome/
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/
> 
> http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/search?q=microbiome&filterJournals=PLoSMedicine
> 
> http://www.translationalmicrobiome.org/
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/search?q=microbiome&p=1
> 
> https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,50&q=the+human+microbiome
> 
> https://www.nature.com/subjects/microbiome
> 
> https://www.news-medical.net/medical/search?q=microbiome&t=all&fsb=1
> 
> https://microbiomedigest.com/
> 
> https://paper.li/f-1389386272#/!science
> 
> https://hmpdacc.org/ihmp/publications.php
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/science/studies-of-human-microbiome-yield-new-insights.html?_r=0
> 
> https://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles
> 
> https://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327
> 
> https://www.plos.org/microbiome
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/search/?q=microbiome
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OC/OfficeofScientificandMedicalPrograms/NCTR/WhatWeD
> 
> Some excellent books I also recommend ;
> 
> "I Contain Multitudes" by Ed Yong.
> 
> "Missing Microbes" by Dr. Martin Blaser.
> 
> "The Microbiome Solution" by Dr. Robynne Chutkan.
> 
> "Dirt is Good" by Dr. Jack Gilbert and Dr. Rob Knight.
> 
> Some closing thoughts ;
> 
> the oral microbiome influences the gut microbiome, so it is worth asking yourself if you are doing the right thing for your oral microbiome.
> 
> please consider paying this forward, by helping others to learn about the microbiome.................. (perhaps you know of someone with cancer, or one of the many other diseases that are connected with damage to the microbiome ? )


 Thanks for sharing your post...


----------



## acureisoutthere

Thank you for the kind words RefluxMDInc,

I am reminded of something when I read you 'name'. That is, that I rarely have acid reflux anymore.

Once in a while I still get it, but not very often. It's rare.

Why do I think that is so ? Well, I have tried to reduce my consumption of sugars, because I have read that sugars help to feed less desirable bacteria in our large intestine microbiome. Thus, if I want a healthy gut microbiome, I should eat less sugars. Interestingly, I did not make the connection with my fewer symptoms of acid reflux until only recently. A few weeks back I had a mild case of acid reflux when I went to bed. So, I started asking myself if something was different. I realized that I had been getting more sugar in my diet for the last two days. I admit, it's hard to find good research on this, so far.

It would be interesting to see a small study on acid reflux and if eliminating all sugars has an affect. Is it a change in stomach PH, or is there something with the stomach microbiome that changes ?


----------



## Seth2018

This is fascinating information and I had truly no idea that IBS was so rampant. I don't have IBS but I run a small local protein bar company with probiotics and prebiotics that employs men and women with criminal histories and a few new customers have said they have had to go Low FODMAP and that our bars along with the probiotic benefit qualify. I'd like to ask for a few (no more than 5) people who might be on a Low FODMAP diet to participate in a taste test with our bars. I'll have some bars sent to you for free in exchange for your opinion on what you think of them and how they may fit into the Low FODMAP diet. Please feel free to reply and I'll get in touch with you. Thank you and I wish you all the best here.


----------



## MARK RIVERA

acureisoutthere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many people come to this site to try to understand why they have IBS, whether it be IBS-D, IBS-C, or IBS-alternating.
> 
> I first learned about the microbiome around five years ago. The more I read, the more I realized that this was very important and that it was connected with my IBS-D symptoms. So, I began to learn everything I could possibly learn about it. Over time, I found more and more websites with information. I will share these websites below.
> 
> I especially like the Pubmed or NCBI website when I am doing a search for a topic I am interested in. I have two, full file drawers of articles, or research reports, on the microbiome and FMTs. There is no question that there is a connection between IBS and the microbiome.
> 
> I hope these links are helpful in your efforts to better understand your IBS.
> 
> I encourage everyone to learn why products like emulsifiers, preservatives, PPIs, NSAIDS, statins, trehalose, glyphosate, added sugars, and others, might be wise to avoid. Follow the research. Ask questions. Continue to examine your life and ask, "Is this product or additive, harmful to my microbiome ?" (and look for the research)
> 
> best wishes,
> 
> acure
> 
> in random order ;
> 
> https://news.google.com/search?q=microbiome&hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> Search | Medscape
> 
> Find your institution
> 
> Directory of Open Access Journals
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/journals/microbiome/
> 
> Search
> 
> gastrointestinal/1 News from Medical News Today
> 
> human microbiome - PMC - NCBI
> 
> Medical Xpress - medical research advances and health news
> 
> http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com/en/research-practice/research-practice-gut-microbiota/
> 
> r/Microbiome
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/
> 
> http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/search?q=microbiome&filterJournals=PLoSMedicine
> 
> http://www.translationalmicrobiome.org/
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/search?q=microbiome&p=1
> 
> https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,50&q=the+human+microbiome
> 
> https://www.nature.com/subjects/microbiome
> 
> https://www.news-medical.net/medical/search?q=microbiome&t=all&fsb=1
> 
> https://microbiomedigest.com/
> 
> https://paper.li/f-1389386272#/!science
> 
> https://hmpdacc.org/ihmp/publications.php
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/science/studies-of-human-microbiome-yield-new-insights.html?_r=0
> 
> https://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles
> 
> https://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327
> 
> https://www.plos.org/microbiome
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/search/?q=microbiome
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OC/OfficeofScientificandMedicalPrograms/NCTR/WhatWeD
> 
> Some excellent books I also recommend ;
> 
> "I Contain Multitudes" by Ed Yong.
> 
> "Missing Microbes" by Dr. Martin Blaser.
> 
> "The Microbiome Solution" by Dr. Robynne Chutkan.
> 
> "Dirt is Good" by Dr. Jack Gilbert and Dr. Rob Knight.
> 
> Some closing thoughts ;
> 
> the oral microbiome influences the gut microbiome, so it is worth asking yourself if you are doing the right thing for your oral microbiome.
> 
> please consider paying this forward, by helping others to learn about the microbiome.................. (perhaps you know of someone with cancer, or one of the many other diseases that are connected with damage to the microbiome ? )


Microbiome plays important role. I had IBS because of antibiotic treatment that wipe our my microbiome or rather alter its flora


----------

